# Pics that make you go "awwww"



## M&M's Mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi guys,

Let's post those pics that can make one go "awww". We all need some spirit boosters once in a while, and what could be better than some cute dog pictures, eh?


----------



## alistair_23 (Sep 23, 2009)

awww  this is cute .. wat breed are they ?


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

How about this one.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's my contribution.


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

lovely pics!


----------



## Charlene (Sep 12, 2009)

i have so many!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

very cute pictures 

here is one from when we first got brom. i already posted it but i thought it could be awwwww-ed at again


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Roxy posing in her pretty princess dress..










Favorite sleeping position..










Gizmo's winky face..










Gizmo when he had his silly cone on, look at that tongue, aw..my boy.


----------



## alistair_23 (Sep 23, 2009)

how about this one ?
first day when she entered the house.. we put for her this small sheet of cloth


----------



## LilOllie (Jun 2, 2009)

My puppy Oliver









My moms beagle Evey


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

here are some of my aussies


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

This one makes me smile everytime.


----------



## wildbill (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## alistair_23 (Sep 23, 2009)

is this a golden retriever wild bill ?


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Sleepy time:


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

mmm.... nap time









but I was sleeping moma









puppy love









I didn't do it I swear, can you take this off now?


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

He loved to groom the kitties


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL I love this pic so it deserves to be posted again


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

keep them comming!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine have been posted before but they still make me go "awww" granted, I am the mommy. ha ha

























and one of My Honey boy Oliver


----------



## grkkmommy89 (Sep 19, 2009)

betty as a pup sleeping







maryjane is a modal


----------



## RoxyLucyMommy (Sep 21, 2009)

lulusmom said:


> How about this one.
> 
> View attachment 11269


thats my fav. i love seeing soldiers being sensitive in uniform!


----------

